# Wrench Force bike repair stand skips...



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi, I don't know where to look for this informatiom...

I have a Wrench Force portable workstand that has a knob with a screw mechanism that tightens on the seat tube or seatpost. The problem I now have is that when it starts getting tight, the inside screw skips and it can't hold the bike.... I don't know how to really explain this differently. Am I going to have to buy an entire new head for my stand? I took it apart but it looks like the "self-tightening" mechanism doesn't grab anymore, but I can't get to it because it is inside the large square bracket. 

Help!

Johnnydrz


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

It sounds like the screw for tightening the clamp is stripped in the section that it is 'skipping'. Replacement parts may or may not be available, contact Wrench Force or the place you bought it.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks. I think Wrench Force doesn't exist anymore. I just found FEEDBACK SPORTS has a very similar clamp assembly and they sell small parts. I will contact them.


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

Wrench Force is Trek bikes, they discontinued the high end tools and workstands but they did make parts for them at one point.

I would contact Trek or a Long time Trek dealer. I know the model of stand I own was completely rebuildable and all the parts were available for a least a few years. 

If you have the same model it looks like a Feedback sports/Ultimate stand but it's not and no parts are compatible between the two brands.


----------



## AlienRFX (Sep 27, 2006)

Try spraying some lube down into the mechanism, The lube currently in there may just be dried up.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

wesMAmyke said:


> Wrench Force is Trek bikes, they discontinued the high end tools and workstands but they did make parts for them at one point.
> 
> I would contact Trek or a Long time Trek dealer. I know the model of stand I own was completely rebuildable and all the parts were available for a least a few years.
> 
> If you have the same model it looks like a Feedback sports/Ultimate stand but it's not and no parts are compatible between the two brands.


I contacted Feedback Sports and the parts are totally compatible. Actually, they are the same. They were great to deal with and they put me through their local contact person.


----------

